# Pus filled bumps



## chris-chris (Feb 21, 2013)

So sorry if this has already been answered on another topic but I have had my hedgie for almost 2 weeks now and well I have had itchy red bumps but now their kinda pus filled and don't go away after a couple of hours like normal...
So will this go away after a while, I mean I don't think its a reaction but I dunno...
Help :?


----------



## Alyybear (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you sanitize/wash hands before and after hedgie holding? 

I have never had ANY issues with either red bumps, etc with my hedgie, not even once. However I know others have, and I hope they pop in. I would recommend keeping it clean, and if it doesnt get better, possibly see a doctor?
I sanitize often, not sure if that is why I've never had issues?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I have really sensitive skin and I regularly get itchy welts/hives wherever Pig happens to poke my skin (usually when he's trying to claw his way out of the sink during a bath). Sometimes if I scratch enough I'll see a couple tiny blister-type things pop up, but they're full of plasma, not pus, and it usually stops within an hour.

How long do they last before they go away? I think it's possible that the spots where you got poked just got a little infected and as long as you wash your hands before and after handling it should clear up. Could you post a picture?


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

The pus is a stronger reaction than most people get, I think. My hands/other areas of hedgehog contact will get red dots and itch/sting after holding my hoggies. How long do the purulent bumps stick around for? If they take a while to heal up, it's more of an infection than an allergic reaction, and you should be washing your hands (and possibly your hedgehog). If you're having an allergic reaction, consider taking benadryl a bit before holding your hedgehog and see if that helps prevent a reaction.


----------



## chris-chris (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay I think it's plasma filled bumps I always was my hands before and after... Maybe I missed an after wash... (I can be a rush and forget everything) They're basically cleared up now except for two... I think the one full of pus that was on my hand filled up with it is because I often rest my hand on my face and so the dirt could have transfered that way...
I can't believe I missed an after wash... I guess I'll just have to make sure I'm not to much in a rush that I forget :?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

chris-chris said:


> I can't believe I missed an after wash... I guess I'll just have to make sure I'm not to much in a rush that I forget :?


Meh, it happens.  If the liquid in the bumps is clear, then it's plasma. But if it keeps happening, you may want to take your hedgie to the vet to see if he has a bacterical infection or something going on with his quills. Hope it clears up!


----------

